
Zimbra Attributes Google Docs to its Growth - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/07/zimbra-growth/
======
brett
Zimbra attributes Google Docs to its growth or Zimbra attributes its growth to
Google Docs?

I don't think that Google cued off Zimbra's growth to create their Docs
offering, nor do I think Zimbra believes that.

